# Feelers and jobs



## Eleventeenth (Aug 24, 2011)

I was thinking today (I'm an INTP, that's what I do so stop making fun of me) about Feelers and how challenging the work environment and the whole "career thing" must be for you guys. It seems to me that practically 90% of the jobs/careers out there are T-friendly. Yes, there are always exceptions - there are always certain jobs and certain niches that Feelers can fit into and do well in. 

Do you feelers find most jobs/industries to grate/go against on your personality to a large degree? Do you ever think, "Jobs are for T's!!!"


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Not at all. I think many xxFJs do excellent in business, and so do ExFPs who can operate within or create some structure. Business is very much about people: networking, schmoozing, leading/managing in a diplomatic manner.

I feel at a greater disadvantage being an introvert & a Pe type than I do being an F type. Frankly, the INTPs I know seem to struggle as much, if not more than I do in the business world. IxFPs sometimes have a hard time because they feel they have to sacrifice integrity, they are not as people-oriented & socially adept as xxFJs, they don't like & may not be good with a lot of structure, and they have little motivation for stuff they don't care about a lot. It's less about ability/talent most of the time than preferred work style & what they care about.

In short, I tend to think, "Job are for ExxJs!".


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

I agree, being introverted is a bigger hindrance than being a feeler.


----------



## Bobrobob (Sep 20, 2011)

Agreed, all this hooplah about social networking and connections and bla bla social crap I don't care for. I prefer small business with deeper employee to employee connection. Inner introvert *high five*.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

> It seems to me that practically 90% of the jobs/careers out there are T-friendly


Where in god's name do you live? Can I move there?


----------



## Meow (Aug 30, 2011)

@Eleventeenth,

Spot on. I guess I can throwing my INTP hat on, and am pushing myself through a science degree to be a psychologist. But logic and science exhaust me especially when they are not related to something practical. But yes, I fit your theory. I do not appreciate being managed by people less qualified than I am. I hate money and selfishness and business and... I don't really like academia either and school drives me insane some days. If psychology did not exist I think I would just unhappily idle my way through life, because nothing else interests me. Actually that is what I did until I found psychology. It is a nice middle ground between science and feeling. The psychologist that cannot feel can't do much of anything with their scientific knowledge because their clients will never trust them. Psychology will never be a _pure_ science anyway, as indignant as that would make some of my lecturers.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Feelings don't influence my job. My job influences my feelings. 

I can be pretty ruthless in the work environment if I have a specific goal or target in mind. No cuddles and hugs when some idiot fucks up months of hard work, or shows an arrogant attitude, or is careless. I've fired people in the past for pretty small things - with no guilt or remorse. The Fe gets tossed out the window when I'm at work and it's all Te 

The way my work influences my feelings is if what the company is doing is somehow harming other people. i.e. if the product or service does not match with my idealism, then I quit. But I think that reasoning would probably be true for most people. I mean, I don't think anyone would "willingly" go around selling products and services that harm people.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

What does the word " Feelers " mean....please educate me, thanks.


----------



## Eleventeenth (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks to all for the responses. I was mainly just trying to get your opinions and viewpoints on the working world. Even to me at times it seems like a very dog-eat-dog world, where people are sometimes given less importance than budgets, restructuring, saving face, and "the bottom line". I was thinking if it's hard for me to participate in it, maybe the F's hate it even more. But, some of you don't relate to things I've said, which shows that maybe it's not as bad of a problem as I had thought.

And I do agree with introverts having a certain obstacle as well, although we can't really use it as an excuse I suppose.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Introversion is my biggest issue in regards to jobs. If anything, my Fe side is my counterbalance to keep me productive in a normal job. I'm not sure I could have a job outside of a very select few without my Fe to keep my introversion in check. Unfortunately, the jobs I really would like to have I'm not qualified for.

At this point, my biggest hope in terms of employment is to get really popular making gaming videos on YouTube. That way, I can stay at home, and get paid for my hobby at the same time. P


----------



## Jamie.Ether (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah. I do feel like every job I've had goes against my personality. But it's hard to tell which makes it harder: the fact that I'm introverted, the fact that I'm dominant introverted intuition, the fact that extroverted sensing is my WEAKEST function, or just that I'm an INFJ. 
With INFJ's making up, what 1%[?] of the population, it's needless to say that there aren't very many jobs tailored for us.
Being a young girl girl who hasn't been to college, and a "pretty" young girl at that, the jobs most available to me are ones in customer service. I'm expected to look really cute and perky, be friendly and chatty, and attract customers. But the truth is, being so introverted and intuitive, I am not chatty and am more reserved. It's frustrating that people really don't understand why I'm not that way. It's somewhat stereotyping. Pretending to be bubbly and chit chat all day is REALLY exhausting for me.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

most of the f-preference people I've met do, in fact, have highly logical, tehnical jobs and they hate every minute of them

the happy ones in this category are involved in things like music and dance

it's pretty painful to watch these people trying to solve complex problems on a computer


----------



## pneumoceptor (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm a scientist (biology research), and my Ni takes front and center in conducting, analyzing, and communicating my work. I'd say Ni-Ti is more important for analysis (and I'm definitely slower than my thinking-dom coworkers), and I'd say Fe helps me communicate my science in ways that specific audiences would understand. For me, I'm ok with being slower on the analysis side if it means I can communicate science well.


----------



## ValleyWalker (Sep 16, 2011)

SilentScream said:


> Feelings don't influence my job. My job influences my feelings.
> 
> I can be pretty ruthless in the work environment if I have a specific goal or target in mind. No cuddles and hugs when some idiot fucks up months of hard work, or shows an arrogant attitude, or is careless. I've fired people in the past for pretty small things - with no guilt or remorse. The Fe gets tossed out the window when I'm at work and it's all Te


The way you talked about firing people gave me a small pit in my stomach...
Reminded me of an old boss of mine. 
I would never be able to do that. I put so much more value on other people than my work that to me, seeing it the other way around is like missing out on what matters in life.

~~~

I think that if I were a T, I'd have an easier time working at my past jobs (Dominos Pizza + the movie theatre). I believe I wouldn't have nearly as much anxiety (My anxiety is what caused me to hate those two jobs). Tuning out of my F would have given me a lot of relief, helping me to focus on my job, rather than all of my F oriented concerns.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Tompster said:


> The way you talked about firing people gave me a small pit in my stomach...
> Reminded me of an old boss of mine.
> I would never be able to do that. I put so much more value on other people than my work that seeing it the other way around to me is like missing the whole point of life.
> 
> ...


Well ... I had training ... and sometimes it actually works in the benefit of a person who's a misfit in a particular job to get fired. 

Also, in Pakistan, firing is usually a long process that includes a notice period as well as some severance pay. The corporate system there is inherently less heartless than it is in most of the First World. 

Most of the people I fired were given enough time to find new work. A couple of people I remember actually thanked me later for it.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Work freaks me out. I've had so many bad experiences, I've been seriously put off getting part-time jobs and whenever I go to look for a job, I think I can't do it, even if, deep down, I know I can. Social anxiety doesn't help. And being overly sensitive. Maybe the sensitivity thing is why Fs find it harder to work, but overall I would say it's harder for introverts - especially those too young to have had training/higher education.


----------



## moonlight_echo (May 15, 2011)

The modern workplace isn't for introverts. Sensing would also help. 

But I do think many jobs have worked against me as a feeler (particularly as an NF) when it comes to communicating with T-type coworkers/clients. They don't always appreciate my approach, to say the least.


----------



## moonlight_echo (May 15, 2011)

laurie17 said:


> Work freaks me out. I've had so many bad experiences, I've been seriously put off getting part-time jobs and whenever I go to look for a job, I think I can't do it, even if, deep down, I know I can. Social anxiety doesn't help. And being overly sensitive. Maybe the sensitivity thing is why Fs find it harder to work, but overall I would say it's harder for introverts - especially those too young to have had training/higher education.


I've struggled with social anxiety in the workplace and it can be an unimaginable battle, especially when you have coworkers or bosses who are extremely confident and have little patience for socially anxious/shy types.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Jamie.Ether said:


> Being a young girl girl who hasn't been to college, and a "pretty" young girl at that, the jobs most available to me are ones in customer service. I'm expected to look really cute and perky, be friendly and chatty, and attract customers. But the truth is, being so introverted and intuitive, I am not chatty and am more reserved. It's frustrating that people really don't understand why I'm not that way. It's somewhat stereotyping. Pretending to be bubbly and chit chat all day is REALLY exhausting for me.


I'm a cashier at Walmart. I totally get your situation. I feel so bad for the people working at the service desk, especially since I know who I end up sending there aren't too happy in the first place. I was even offered to get training for customer service early on at my job. Apparently my supervisors recognized that I'm really good with customers and thought it'd be a good fit for me. But that would drive me insane, as introverted as I am. And I'm terrible with conflict. I couldn't handle dealing with ticked off customers all day.

My Fe is great at allowing me to work with customers at the register, sure. But I only have to deal with each customer for a couple minutes at a time. And I can put my focus on scanning and handling their items which is great for my introversion side. I only really interact with the customers themselves when I'm absolutely required to. My Fe makes sure I'm nice and that I work with them well, but it's not because I want to. I have to. P

The day I work at the customer service desk is the day I've clearly lost what little sanity I have left. Thankfully, I'm a guy, so it's not really expected of me to be there if I don't take the initiative to do so. But yeah, I can so feel for ya, Jamie. It must be pretty tough. If it's any consolation for you, most of your fellow employees have a great respect for you doing that. Especially us fellow introverts! I know the customer service ladies at my work place are highly respected. It's not an easy job, and any cashier knows it.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

OK, even though I'm on a career break at the moment, I have lined up exactly when I restart working. I have to say, no chance! I love my job, and I adore what I do. In fact, that's exactly why I took the career break; to get my masters in Criminal Law and Criminal Justice, so I could incorporate a good chunk of Youth Justice into my practice when I return to work next October. I don't see why it'd be an NF thing to hate their job.

As an ENFP, my job offers me everything I could look for. It plays to my strengths of brainstorming, it allows me to meet new people every day, and I get a job which is honestly dynamic. No one day is the same. I know a couple of fellow ENFPs in my professional sphere; and we all love what we do? Maybe jobs that don't have high levels of people contact would jade an ENFP, but other NFs may well enjoy such jobs?!


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

I dont know. I volunteered to scrub the milk vat out today just so I could get the experience, since I am considering the dairy industry. This, in turn, made me happy. I scrubbed milk stone out of the inside of a hot, steamy vat with a scotch pad, and that makes me happy for some reason.


----------



## Aurum (Aug 18, 2011)

The P is more of a hinderance than the F could ever be. Jobs are for J's!


----------



## Eleventeenth (Aug 24, 2011)

It's been a while since I've looked at this thread. I do think introversion plays a role. Like blondes, E's just "have more fun" (in their jobs, that is). And this:



Aurum said:


> The P is more of a hinderance than the F could ever be. Jobs are for J's!


As far as a 9-to-5 type "job", yes, it makes a P feel somewhat confined or boxed in, I think. It's not that P's don't want to work or be productive, it's just that we want to do it on our terms, on our time, when we see fit. The whole 9-to-5 thing always seemed so arbitrary. 7:24 to 2:39 seems just as good to me. P's are productive in a spontaneous kind of way. It's either there or its not. It's hard to force it. It's hard to say, "OK body, I want you to be at your creative best right at 8:00am. Not at 7:55, but at 8:00. And then at 2:39 when you start to feel weary or like you want some exercise or you want to do something else, I need you to stay engaged for 2.5 more hours, right up until 5pm. Why 5pm? I don't know why, but just do what I say cuz it's what everyone else does. Stop asking questions and get back to work body!" 

You're either feeling it or you're not. I'm pretty sure the Van Gogh's and the Beethoven's and the Edison's weren't doing their thing from 9-to-5. If I had to guess, I'd say they were often working deep into the night or whenever they happened to feel engaged. 9-to-5's don't allow for that sort of flexibility - it's like throwing you in a cage and saying, "OK, now create!" Huh? What? Srsly? That's the frustration that P's have with "jobs", I believe.


----------



## MoonLight (Apr 15, 2010)

I can do jobs that xSTJs do and thrive but I wouldn't say I like them much (I even get along with xSTJs at the work place, I’m an intuitive). I rather do research in my field (education) but not confined to a desk (I am a J though) and have freedom in work hours. I also like quiet work environments, too much noise stresses me out.


----------



## Aurum (Aug 18, 2011)

Eleventeenth said:


> As far as a 9-to-5 type "job", yes, it makes a P feel somewhat confined or boxed in, I think. It's not that P's don't want to work or be productive, it's just that we want to do it on our terms, on our time, when we see fit. The whole 9-to-5 thing always seemed so arbitrary. 7:24 to 2:39 seems just as good to me. P's are productive in a spontaneous kind of way. It's either there or its not. It's hard to force it. It's hard to say, "OK body, I want you to be at your creative best right at 8:00am. Not at 7:55, but at 8:00. And then at 2:39 when you start to feel weary or like you want some exercise or you want to do something else, I need you to stay engaged for 2.5 more hours, right up until 5pm. Why 5pm? I don't know why, but just do what I say cuz it's what everyone else does. Stop asking questions and get back to work body!"
> 
> You're either feeling it or you're not. I'm pretty sure the Van Gogh's and the Beethoven's and the Edison's weren't doing their thing from 9-to-5. If I had to guess, I'd say they were often working deep into the night or whenever they happened to feel engaged. 9-to-5's don't allow for that sort of flexibility - it's like throwing you in a cage and saying, "OK, now create!" Huh? What? Srsly? That's the frustration that P's have with "jobs", I believe.


Yes, exactly! I totally agree.

I'm an incredible worker on my own terms, but as soon as someone is interfering too much with deadlines and/or micromanagement, I shut down and do the bare minimum. I've been lucky to get the job I have now where I have a ton of autonomy as long as I keep my results high. I dislike having to manage the people below me, but it is a small price to pay for the freedom I'm afforded.


----------



## Bright Laughter (Sep 11, 2010)

Eleventeenth said:


> As far as a 9-to-5 type "job", yes, it makes a P feel somewhat confined or boxed in, I think. It's not that P's don't want to work or be productive, it's just that we want to do it on our terms, on our time, when we see fit. The whole 9-to-5 thing always seemed so arbitrary. 7:24 to 2:39 seems just as good to me. P's are productive in a spontaneous kind of way. It's either there or its not. It's hard to force it. It's hard to say, "OK body, I want you to be at your creative best right at 8:00am. Not at 7:55, but at 8:00. And then at 2:39 when you start to feel weary or like you want some exercise or you want to do something else, I need you to stay engaged for 2.5 more hours, right up until 5pm. Why 5pm? I don't know why, but just do what I say cuz it's what everyone else does. Stop asking questions and get back to work body!"
> 
> You're either feeling it or you're not. I'm pretty sure the Van Gogh's and the Beethoven's and the Edison's weren't doing their thing from 9-to-5. If I had to guess, I'd say they were often working deep into the night or whenever they happened to feel engaged. 9-to-5's don't allow for that sort of flexibility - it's like throwing you in a cage and saying, "OK, now create!" Huh? What? Srsly? That's the frustration that P's have with "jobs", I believe.


I'm not too sure that is just a P thing...I hate being told when I have to do something or be somewhere - it makes me rail against the system like a caged animal foaming at the mouth. Let me do it how I want to...THEN you'll see me come in on a regular schedule. I have my own flow and cycle of when I'm good at doing the different things I need to do...give me that freedom and most likely I'll do exactly what you wanted in the first place and then some. Tell me I have to do it a certain time/way for no good reason (just because) and you're going to have a pretty gnarly fight (most likely passive aggressive...sigh...I'm working on it) on your hands.

I think strictness can inhibit both Ps & Js, but different reasoning goes on in the background of why.


----------



## iinnffpp (Nov 4, 2010)

yes, i agree that the majority of jobs and careers out there are T-oriented. not only that, but they're also E, S, and J-oriented. i am an INFP. fuck my life.


----------



## NaughyChimp (Jun 20, 2011)

I think that being a P is more of a negative in the work world than being an F.


----------

